# Foicchi Golden Goose shells



## biggun53 (Dec 8, 2009)

Dear Sirs.

I live in South LA.. I'm trying to find a dealer who has the Foiccohi Golden Goose 3 1/2 BB's. There are NOt a lot of Golden goose available down here..

I've found them in the 1's and T's. Looking for 3 1/2 BB's

Please let me know by emailing: gunnerw[email protected]

Or Texting Gunner:

337-781-9581

Thks


----------

